# Flavour Concentrates - Who Has Stock?



## Carnival (23/2/19)

I got most of what I needed from BLCK Vapour, but couldn’t find the following concentrates:

Creamy milk undertone (OOO)
Blackcurrant (INW)
Graham cracker (TFA)
Custard (CAP)
Whipped Marshmallow (FA)

Anyone got stock of these?


----------



## acorn (23/2/19)

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/ooo-flavours/products/cream-milky

Not INW but try: https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/fa-10ml-concentrates/products/blackcurrant-concentrate-fa

Or... https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/frandy-flavours/products/black-currant-concentrate-fra 


https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/tfa-10ml-concentrates/products/graham-cracker-flavor-dx-tfa


https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...ts/copy-of-vanilla-custard-v2-concentrate-cap. (state V1 on site but link V2?)

Maybe Whipped Cream? https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/fa-10ml-concentrates/products/whipped-cream-concentrate-fa

Or... https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/tfa-10ml-concentrates/products/whipped-cream-flavor-tfa

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (23/2/19)

acorn said:


> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/ooo-flavours/products/cream-milky
> 
> Not INW but try: https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/fa-10ml-concentrates/products/blackcurrant-concentrate-fa
> 
> ...



Oh wow! Thanks very much for the links! @acorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/19)

Hi @Caramia

You can also check valleyvapour.co.za 

They might have some of the concentrates you are looking for - I havent checked though


----------



## Caramia (24/2/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Caramia
> 
> You can also check valleyvapour.co.za
> 
> They might have some of the concentrates you are looking for - I havent checked though


Hi Ho @Silver - methinx you mayhaps meant @Carnival 
But thanx anyway, your guidance here is very helpful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/2/19)

Caramia said:


> Hi Ho @Silver - methinx you mayhaps meant @Carnival
> But thanx anyway, your guidance here is very helpful



Oops, apologies, my mistake
Sorry @Carnival and @Caramia

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

